# Phantomagent is bailing out!



## Phantomagent (Jul 7, 2019)

Decided late last year things had to change in 2020. Uber has been really flexible but the remuneration in comparison to hours worked and expenses just isn't for me. I have enjoyed my time and my journeys with the majority of my customers but the fines are becoming a major issue for me not closing the door but have chosen to return to the stability a wage supplies.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Come to my town! You’ll earn bugger all, but no fines. :roflmao:


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Phantomagent said:


> Decided late last year things had to change in 2020. Uber has been really flexible but the remuneration in comparison to hours worked and expenses just isn't for me. I have enjoyed my time and my journeys with the majority of my customers but the fines are becoming a major issue for me not closing the door but have chosen to return to the stability a wage supplies.


Good . We got too many ants complaining about too many ants .They'll be very happy that they see you quit . I drove for years i only got one fine and that was a trap set up by the ranger.


----------

